# Master List:Online computer parts retailers



## sabret00the (Oct 29, 2006)

Guys plz make a list of online computer parts retailers in India plz.

www.deltapage.com

www.computerwarehousepricelist.com

plz add the rest...........
__________
*www.nehruplaceithub.com/


----------



## ranjan2001 (Oct 29, 2006)

*www.nehruplace.com

*www.4gm.in/

But the problem in all these online shops is that there rates are higher than the actual market.


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 28, 2006)

*MemoryC.com* - the largest online memory store in Europe. We stock everything in computer memory, flash memory, USB drives and related products. 
We deliver our products anywhere in the world at extremely competitive delivery rates.
Select your product category from the menu on the left - or if you are not sure which product to choose click on the image below to browse our *Memory Configurator*.
Please drop us a line anytime if you need any assistance from our memory experts.

*www.memory-configurator.com/

Cooling solutions *www.sidewindercomputers.com/

Both links courtesy Ch@os


----------



## simar_jeet19 (Apr 17, 2008)

The site I like the most and in my opinion the simple and the best online store is 

*www.theitwares.com


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 17, 2008)

whoa thread bumpers 


_


----------



## BULLZI (Apr 17, 2008)

www.yantraonline.in
www.theitdepot.com
www.lynx-india.com


----------



## royal (Apr 17, 2008)

Go here


----------

